# Dust separator for my Rockler Dust Right 1250 CFM



## w00dn00b1 (Jun 29, 2020)

I just bought a Rockler Dust Right 1250 CFM wall mounted dust collector for my shop and I'd like to add a dust separator for a two-stage system.

The Dust Right 1250 CFM ships with a 6" inlet that is immediately split into two 4" inlets with the included y-adapter. Here's what it looks like out of the box:









Doesn't seem ideal though to split the intake before adding a dust separator though so I was thinking about picking up an Oneida Air Systems Super Dust Deputy so that I could use a 6" hose to go from the Dust Right into the Dust Deputy XL, because I know it's ideal to maintain your dust collectors large inlet as far down the chain as you can in your dust collection system (as explained here). I would then wind up with something similar to this setup:









The thing is, I don't believe the picture above shows the massive 6" Dust Deputy XL (it's probably the 4" or 5" Dust Deputy, which is why the size looks reasonable). My main problem with the Dust Deputy XL is that it's MASSIVE! It's 37.5" inches tall, and then you put it on top of a 20" inch drum, you're looking at near nearly 60" inches! That's nearly the same size as my Dust Right 1250 CFM with the 1 micron filter attached. I'd rather avoid adding something so massive to my shop floor, but I wouldn't want to sacrifice the suction power of my Dust Right either.

I guess I'm just curious if you guys have any thoughts on the matter or feedback you can give me. Should I go for a 4" or 5" Dust Deputy with a smaller drum and wind up with something similar to the photo above, or would I be better off going with the 6" Dust Deputy XL to ensure maximum performance out of my Dust Right 1250CFM by keeping the main hose at the full 6" as long as possible, and splitting it into two 4" inlets with the included y-adapter just after the dust separator?


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Like most companies, the 1250 cfm is a gross over rating. Probably, more like 500 cfm or so.


----------



## Sawdust2012 (Sep 17, 2013)

I have a similar capacity DC with the 5' inlet SDD. Would you consider mounting the SDD directly to the 6" port on the blower and leave the hose out? It reduces static pressure. I use 5" hose as far as I can with 4" adapters at the machine in use. Your thinking is correct concerning the use of larger collection hose as long as you can, but I really think the larger separator is an overkill with that unit. It's not pulling 1250 cfm.


----------



## paridgerunner (Jan 1, 2019)

I have the 5" Super Dust Deputy on a 1.5 HP Grizzly. I believe Oneida recommends the Dust Deputy XL for 3HP-5HP blowers. My DC is rated at 1300 CFM, but as Redoak49 states it is over rated. I mounted the blower directly above the DD. I have 4" PVC piping and get 450-500 CFM at the end of the runs.


----------



## WhyMe (Feb 15, 2014)

The SDD-XL is too big for your dust collector. Use the SDD. You are going to lose air speed in the XL which is needed to pull out the chips and dust.


----------



## fivecodys (Dec 2, 2013)

I recommend stacking them.










Eliminate every little bit of obstruction you can.
Every little rib and turn in your system decreases efficiency.
I also agree with the previous poster who said the XL was too big for your blower.
Call and speak with the guys at Oneida. They were a great help to me when designing my system.
https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/388617

Let us know things go. Have fun!


----------



## clagwell (Dec 20, 2018)

Normally i would say the straight connection from cyclone to fan is preferred but not in this case. There's a 90 degree bend in either case. The bend on the inlet would be in six inch duct. If on the outlet it's 5 inch. The five inch bend has twice the loss of the six inch. So it's better to have it on the inlet.

Referring to the pic you posted, the tight bend in the hose is a bit of a problem. If you can, make the bend a hard pipe sweep, either Tin or PVC. A straight run of hose that short will not be a huge loss.

fivecodys would have been a little bit better off making the 5 to 6 expansion before the 90 instead of after.

In agreement with everyone that the SDD (5" inlet) with 5" hose and/or duct is the way to go. Don't use 4".


----------



## fivecodys (Dec 2, 2013)

> fivecodys would have been a little bit better off making the 5 to 6 expansion before the 90 instead of after.
> 
> - clagwell


The change from 5" to 6" was on the exhaust side and makes no difference at all since this is running directly outside (no Filter). Had it been on the intake then I would agree.


----------



## clagwell (Dec 20, 2018)

> The change from 5" to 6" was on the exhaust side and makes no difference at all since this is running directly outside (no Filter). Had it been on the intake then I would agree.
> 
> - fivecodys


Static pressure loss is a loss regardless of the side of the blower on which it occurs. You have to include the entire path. It all has an effect.

The effect is small, especially compared to the rest of the losses in a typical system. Nonetheless, it is there. You can certainly ignore it if you so choose.


----------

